
Ask HN: Harnessing the collective abilities of the HN community - conrad-mac
Have there ever been any attempts to harness the collective knowledge and skills of the HN community in to a single project for social good?<p>What would this look like? What might be some barriers to effective implementation of such a project?
======
dang
I don't know about social good, but we once tried to get the HN community to
help pick startups for YC to fund. This failed, not just in its top-level
outcomes but also in most of its details along the way. A community like this
doesn't respond well to "harnessing". Trying to bring it into any purpose-
driven order seems to have a dumbing-down effect. Genuine intelligence, to the
extent that it shows up, does so in the small, randomly, and without a
purpose. If you try to make it happen in any predictable way, that discourages
it. There are a lot of counterintuitive effects like that.

Edit: but I should say something positive too. If you do find a way to join
forces with others in a project for social good, or anything else really, you
can often get surprisingly interesting feedback from the HN community about
it. It will just be sporadic.

One of these years I want to work on ways to support HN users to form more
real-world connections with each other. It seems like that could lead to
projects and collaborations that otherwise might never get started. Whether
these were startups, efforts for social good, or whimsical side projects, it
seems like people's lives could be enriched, and maybe there would be good
effects beyond that.

------
Mithriil
Using HN as a cluster of people with different knowledge and ideas seems like
a good basis, although it might be a little too big.

About idea sharing, I've seen some reluctant commenters on a "Ask HN" post
about side incomes when asked to share their ideas. I hope it's not a pullback
force strong enough to stop your initiative.

~~~
conrad-mac
Yes, my initial thought was that the community is quite large which might be
somewhat of a barrier to getting something going.

Re: sharing ideas. I agree, although I sometimes find myself with a similar
mentality when I have a new idea so I can somewhat understand.

------
seph-reed
Would love to work on something together. Perhaps education?

